

15x better Neo4j write throughput on Linux ext4 - amorgner
https://structr.org/blog/neo4j-performance-on-ext4
Hi,<p>maybe some of you have experienced poor write performance on their Linux boxes as I did, esp. with small transactions.<p>In my tests I was able to increase the throughput by a factor of 15! Here&#x27;s a blog post about my findings:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;structr.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;neo4j-performance-on-ext4<p>Comments?<p>Best
Axel
======
amorgner
Further discussion here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/neo4j/nflUyBsRKyY](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/neo4j/nflUyBsRKyY)

